# Rift. Oculus und die Vertragshändler



## micha34 (16. Februar 2019)

*Rift. Oculus und die Vertragshändler*

Man kennt es,die gekaufte Rift quittiert ihren Dienst  im laufenden Händlergewährleistungs oder Oculus Garantiezeitraum.
Kein Problem sollte man meinen,aber weit gefehlt.

Auch ich habe aktuell eine RMA am Laufen,bei einem offiziell von Oculus benannten Händler
wegen eines Versiegelungsdefekt an einem der beiden OLED Displays.Solche Fehler lassen sich aber auch eindeutig entweder dem Produktionsprozessfehler
oder einem Verschulden des Endverbraucher zuordnen,so er denn die Rift mutwillig beschädigen würde.

Bei mir ist besagter Fehler nach längerer Lagerung in der OVP aufgetreten und ich habe die Händlergewährleistung beansprucht.
Besagter Händler (Alternate) verfügt über eine recht eigensinnige Auslegung von Gewährleistung und sieht sich nicht in der Pflicht sondern verweist grundsätzlich auf die Oculus Garantie über diese besagter Händler angeblich seine Gewährleistungspflicht durchführt.

So wurde auch angeblich!! mein Headset inkl. Zubehör in OVP an Oculus geschickt und die Aussage getroffen,das Oculus meinen Displayschaden nicht reparieren könnte
und keine Ersatzlieferung anbietet,dafür aber eine Gutschrift nach Abzug der AfA Berechnung.

Gut,der Rechtsweg wird bei Bedarf beschritten um einen Austausch bzw Reparatur zu erreichen aber muss sowas sein?
Ich nehme erstmal zur Kenntnis das der Händler Oculus eine Unfähigkeit zur Reparatur unterstellt oder mangelhaftes Interesse an einer Garantieabwicklung und den Kunden lieber mit Gutschriften unter Ersatzbeschaffungswert abspeist.

Wie gesagt,das sind die Händleraussagen im laufenden RMA Verfahren die ich selbstverständlich über den gesamten Verlauf gespeichert und bei Bedarf zur Verfügung stellen kann.


Eine Stellungnahme von Oculus werde ich nicht einfordern da mein Vertragspartner der Händler ist.Evtl sollte sich Oculus aber mal Gedanken über seine Vertragshändler? machen bevor er diese auf die Kunden los lässt.

Als Kunde überlege ich natürlich jetzt ob ich je wieder ein Oculus Produkt kaufen sollte,nach meinem aktuellen Wissensstand eher nicht !
Technisch gesehen halte ich die Rift für ein gutes Produkt und Fehler können passieren,keine Frage.

Aber wenn ich mich als Kunde in solch eigenartige Geschäftspraktiken verstrickt wiederfinde dann sind  mir diese Produkte keinen Kauf mehr Wert.
Jedenfalls ist in meinem aktuellen RMA Verfahren nur noch wenig "Luft" um eine Klage meinerseits abzuwenden.

Das sind jetzt so meine persönlichen Eindrücke zur Rift und meine  Gehversuche im Bereich VR.


----------



## seppel584 (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rift. Oculus und die Vertragshändler*

Wie lange hattest du denn die Oculus bevor der Fehler Auftrat?


----------



## micha34 (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rift. Oculus und die Vertragshändler*

Nicht ganz 12 Monate bei einer Gesamtnutzungsdauer von hochgegriffenen 150 Betriebsstunden(eher bis 100std.)
Diese Fehler sind aber eher selten und kein Grund zur Beunruhigung. Allerdings können solche Fehler über die gesamte Nutzungsdauer auftreten.
Solche Versiegelungsdefekte zerstören die organische Schicht im OLED Display was dazu führt,das im betroffenen Display schwarze statische Flecken
erkennbar sind welche die ursprüngliche Darstellung überlagern.

Bei mechanisch beschädigten Displays ("Glasbruch") im Verlauf der erkennbaren Bruchlinien.
Organische Leuchtschichten werden mit der Versiegelung vor der äusseren Umgebungsluft geschützt die Sauerstoff und Luftfeuchtigkeit enthält die halt eben diese Leuchtschicht zerstört.

Ähnliche Defekte entstehen auch durch Elektrodenkorrosion oder Materialverunreinigungen im Herstellprozess,solche Fälle sind aber wahrscheinlich wie ein 6er im Lotto.

Samsung hat dieses Herstellverfahren schon im Griff,selbst bei den Billigproduktionen des Rift Display.
Aber wo gearbeitet wird können Fehler passieren,keine Frage.

Wie man hinterher damit umgeht ist Entscheidend.

Ich habe aber auch Oculus kontaktiert um diese Angelegenheit zu klären.
Ich habe da eine Vermutung die ich noch nicht öffentlich machen möchte.


----------



## seppel584 (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rift. Oculus und die Vertragshändler*

Das ist wahr und wäre mir auch neu das man die Gesetzliche Gewährleistung mit verweis auf eine Garantie seitens des Hersteellers umgehen könnte...


----------



## micha34 (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Rift. Oculus und die Vertragshändler*

Wenn der Kunde selbsttätig die Herstellergarantie in Anspruch nimmt,steht ihm die gesetzliche Gewährleistung gegenüber dem Händler nicht mehr zu.
Vertragspartner ist immer der Händler und nimmt ein Kunde Garantie in Anspruch ist er lediglich Bittsteller.

Mal wieder ein Update.

Da ich nach der Aussage von Alternate mich an den Hersteller Oculus gewendet habe,wurde mir versichert,das Oculus keine Gutschriften ausstellt und üblicherweise nicht repariert sondern Ersatz in Form eines Neugerät über Garantie abwickelt.

Interessant. dann müsste beim Händler ja ein Neugerät rumliegen da ja nach Händleraussage über den Hersteller abgewickelt wurde.Also alles nur ein Versehen?

Weit gefehlt! 
Alternate auf die Aussage von Oculus angeschrieben,behauptet nun,das die Gutschrift über den Weg des Lieferanten kam und nicht wie erst behauptet,vom Hersteller.

Komisch,wurde ich jetzt vom Hersteller Oculus oder vom Händler Alternate belogen?
Da fällt mir doch ein,das Facebooks Oculus so gerne allerlei Daten Sammelt und es sich doch über die Seriennummern des Gerät
den Weg im Hause Oculus bestimmen lässt.

Gesagt getan,Oculus war dabei sehr hilfreich und ich hatte keinerlei Annahme mehr,das dieses Unternehmen mit unseriösen mitteln arbeitet oder den Kunden belügt.
Nach Durchsicht meiner Daten,u.a auch mein Nutzerzugang war sowohl die Seriennummer des Gerät als auch der Weg der Lieferanten und weiterbearbeitung im Haus Oculus schnell geklärt.

Ergebnis:
Mein Headset hat Oculus nie erreicht weil Alternate es nie hingeschickt hat oder irgendwelche Ansprüche,sei es Reparatur oder Austausch,Überprüfung gefordert hat.

Der Händler hat schlicht und einfach keine Lust auf den Aufwand das Gerät über den Hersteller abzuwickeln.
Man kann auch sagen: "Ein Scheiss auf eine gesetzliche Gewährleistung und auf die Kunden,wenn es selbst mit geringfügigen Aufwand verbunden ist.

Wie gesagt,Oculus hätte problemlos ausgetauscht ,wenn man sich daran gewendet hätte.
Das Gerät ist jetzt auch auf wundersame Weise verschwunden,weil man mir ja die Gutschrift angeboten hat und für Alternate der Fall damit Geschlossen ist. Die Abwicklung somit auch über Oculus nicht mehr möglich.

Da Oculus aber in diesen Fall erst gar nicht involviert war,kann man mir dort auch soweit nicht weiterhelfen.Macht Sinn.

Wegen dem vorbildlichen Verhalten seitens Oculus bedanke ich mich nochmals und die einzigen Geschäftsbeziehungen die ich mit Alternate  noch eingehen werde ist die Klärung der Verfahrenskosten.

Positiv war allerdings,das ich bei Bezahlung mein Headset geliefert bekam. Sollte man nicht als selbstverständlich voraussetzen.

Wenn einer Glück hat und dort gekaufte Ware macht keine Probleme oder wer damit zufrieden ist ,das Gerät bei Problemen in den Müll zu schmeissen ist dort aber gut aufgehoben,denn die haben ja geliefert!


----------

